# how to clean snail shells for shellie tank



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently bought some escargot shells from a super market and will add them to my 20 gallon shellie tank. I was wondering how do you clean them so they are safe for use in the aquarium? Do I put them in water and boil them? if so for how long? or is it sufficient enough to just wash them with soap and water, with lots of rinsing of course to get rid of all soap.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't use escargot shells, I had trap-door snail shells I collected at a local pond. Boiling for 10 minutes (recommended time to kill 99% of bacteria) made the shells quite brittle, though escargot shells may be more stable. The other method is to soak in 10% bleach for 10 minutes. This method worked better in terms of not damaging the integrity of the shell, but it did discolor them.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you are buying empty shells that are packaged separately, I usually just use hot tap water to help loosen up any possible crud inside them. A mild bleach/water soak if you are concerned, just rinse very well and then air dry a few days or soak in Prime/water solution according to instructions.

Don't use soap, there is no need.


----------



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

yes, they are empty shells. Thank you for the info. Has anyone boiled empty escargot shells? I will probably use soap or bleach so I don't ruin the shells if that is the case. Unless boiling doesn't do damage the integrity of the shells.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I would not use soap, on anything going into an aquarium.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't bother boiling them, just a good rinse in hot tap water should be sufficient. I've bought packaged escargot shells online and found they only needed to be well rinsed since they were sold for food use purposes.


----------

